# How durable are Bianchi frames?



## garden_hero1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi 
Iam looking at replacing my 7 year old OPERA and was looking at a BIANCHI Infinito. 
I am a bit worried over the 2 year warranty offered, It doesn't seem long compared to other manufacturers offering a lifetime warranty. I am 195 cm and over 110 kgs so I am going to be testing a frames durability. What do people know about the frames reputation?

So many bikes to choose from?


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

The Infinito has been out for only a couple years, so I think it's really too early for any long-term durability testimonials.

That being said, I bought a Bianchi brand-new in 1983 and have put upwards of 50K miles on it. It's still going strong.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Bianchi has 5 years warranty in Europe. Not so in the US?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Bianchi is the oldest bicycle manufacturer in the world, 1885 if i am not mistaken. I have over 30,000 miles on mine and it still looks like new!


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I have two Bianchis. A late 80's road frame and a 5 year old cyclocross frame. I bought the Axis off craigslist last fall and I raced the sh!t out of it this season. I'm not worried about it needing a warranty. The road frame isn't actually mine. I've had it on loan from a friend for about 2 years. He'd loaned it to another friend for a few years before I got it. Before that it was with quite a few others. It hasn't seen much TLC, but it's a solid frame and should last quite a while yet.

FWIW, I never buy bikes for their warranty. I have broken a few bikes over the years and one was actually covered despite the break occurring in a race. I'm not made of money, but I would never buy a bike that I would worry about surviving 10 years of racing and training.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I sometimes buy bikes with little or no warranty. But they are used and priced accordingly.

There's something like a hundred brands of road frames out there. Pick one that is as nice as the Bianchi, but comes with a real warranty. 2 years neither speaks of confidence from the maker or gives you much.

It's an 1100 gram carbon frame - not exactly anything magical. You can do better.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Selling it.*



garden_hero1 said:


> I am a bit worried over the 2 year warranty offered, It doesn't seem long compared to other manufacturers offering a lifetime warranty


I wouldn't put that much faith in advertising. Using the length of a warranty as stated in ad copy is a poor predictor of frame durability. Unless you read all the fine print, you don't really know if someone's 2-year warranty is actually a better deal than someone else's so-called lifetime warranty. I'd concentrate more on technical specifications and, as you're doing here, rider's experiences.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I find it puzzling that the from 2010 onward Bianchi 5 years warranty is not marketed by Bianchi USA.
Check out the lower left hand corner on the globel site:

http://www.bianchi.com/global/home/home.aspx

I ride an Infinito myself. I'm not a heavy guy, so I do not stress the frame much by body weight, but here's my take on what you get: A high-end carbon frame with some of the latest technologies offered, technologies that makes the layup last. It's designed with the long distance/granfondo rider in mind. As we all know these kinds of riders often come in larger sizes. Bianchi know that too, so they've used a bit more material than some in just the right places to make it your good mistress for years and years.


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

Touch0Gray said:


> Bianchi is the oldest bicycle manufacturer in the world, 1885 if i am not mistaken. I have over 30,000 miles on mine and it still looks like new!


The original company was sold off a few years back so IMO all that history means nothing if you are buying a current offering.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

As far as I know the original company was _acquired_ by Cycleeurope AB a few years back. Not the same, Bridgestone.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

garden_hero1 said:


> Hi
> Iam looking at replacing my 7 year old OPERA and was looking at a BIANCHI Infinito.
> *I am a bit worried over the 2 year warranty offered, It doesn't seem long compared to other manufacturers offering a lifetime warranty.* I am 195 cm and over 110 kgs so I am going to be testing a frames durability. What do people know about the frames reputation?
> 
> So many bikes to choose from?


Understandable but if your frame were to break down due to the general wear caused by your weight a warranty of any length will likely be usless to you any way. Any "Manufacturer Defects" will pop up in less than two years generally so problems will fall under 'general use' (rightly or wrongly) after that and that stuff won't be covered in many cases. Some companies are good about that but length or warranty is nothing I'd hang your hat on.

If I were you I'd focus on getting a frame you're confident can handle your weight and not put so much stock in the warranty. For example a beefy frame with a two year warranty is probably a better choice than a 800 gr frame with a life time one in your case.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Hank Stamper said:


> If I were you I'd focus on getting a frame you're confident can handle your weight and not put so much stock in the warranty. For example a beefy frame with a two year warranty is probably a better choice than a 800 gr frame with a life time one in your case.


Excellent advice.


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

Arfff, Arffff, Aaaaaaoowwwwwww!!!!! :9: 

http://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes/bikes_detail.aspx?ProductIDMaster=48555


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

rx-79g said:


> I sometimes buy bikes with little or no warranty. But they are used and priced accordingly.
> 
> There's something like a hundred brands of road frames out there. Pick one that is as nice as the Bianchi, but comes with a real warranty. 2 years neither speaks of confidence from the maker or gives you much.
> 
> It's an 1100 gram carbon frame - not exactly anything magical. You can do better.


I remember Bianchi used to have this super light steel frame years back that only had a 1 year warranty. Not sure how long those lasted but from my experience with most products (especially cars), the less problematic ones have a shorter warranty period. The longer warranteed ones that have a limited usually fail after the warrantee ends. Many manufacturers have lifetime warrantees on bicycle frames to give the buyer confidence in purchasing from them. However, those are usually the companies that seem to have frequent failures. I'm calling it as I've seen it from my own research. Trek has been having reliability woes with their OCLV frames in recent years but their customer service is stellar. They sell so many bikes that they can afford to do so. Many companies are experiencing the same thing. Sometimes I wonder that in the quest for lighterweight bikes, has durability been compromised. Maybe that 1100 gram Bianchi frame is more durable. I can't say for certain but you rarely hear of Colnagos having issues and they are not exactly lightweight compared to many other bikes out there. In fact, Colnago doesn't obsess over stuff like that. They just want it to be just light enough, stylish and durable. Bianchi might have different ownership but I am willing to bet that they are in the same frame of mind. Look at how many are out there- new and old. I've never heard of any failing. I'm sure that there are some but I've never heard of a Bianchi failing and I used to race Bianchis.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

terbennett said:


> I remember Bianchi used to have this super light steel frame years back that only had a 1 year warranty. Not sure how long those lasted but from my experience with most products (especially cars), the less problematic ones have a shorter warranty period. The longer warranteed ones that have a limited usually fail after the warrantee ends. Many manufacturers have lifetime warrantees on bicycle frames to give the buyer confidence in purchasing from them. However, those are usually the companies that seem to have frequent failures. I'm calling it as I've seen it from my own research. Trek has been having reliability woes with their OCLV frames in recent years but their customer service is stellar. They sell so many bikes that they can afford to do so. Many companies are experiencing the same thing. Sometimes I wonder that in the quest for lighterweight bikes, has durability been compromised. Maybe that 1100 gram Bianchi frame is more durable. I can't say for certain but you rarely hear of Colnagos having issues and they are not exactly lightweight compared to many other bikes out there. In fact, Colnago doesn't obsess over stuff like that. They just want it to be just light enough, stylish and durable. Bianchi might have different ownership but I am willing to bet that they are in the same frame of mind. Look at how many are out there- new and old. I've never heard of any failing. I'm sure that there are some but I've never heard of a Bianchi failing and I used to race Bianchis.


Car brands that have quality issues frequently have LONGER warranties than normal, but brands of good reputation have about the same baseline warranty - they don't make it shorter than normal.

The industry standard for all frames _was_ a lifetime warranty. It used to be almost impossible to find less than that, until sometime in the mid '90s when Trek and others started screwing with warranties on their carbon bikes. Now it seems to be expected that you _shouldn't_ get a lifetime warranty on a bicycle frame. Yet many excellent companies still produce lightweight bikes with lifetime warranties, and many carbon offerings at least have solid warrranties like 10 or 25 years.

One of the things you're paying for in a new bike is the warranty. When someone tells me they have a new "extra durable" offering, but the warranty is really short, bells go off. That doesn't make any sense.

Not to put too fine a point on it, someone who's 240 lbs. is much more likely to discover a defect in a bicycle frame than someone my weight. They are going to flex the frame more and more often than a light rider, who might be able to ride a flawed frame for 20 years. That doesn't mean that the defect isn't there and shouldn't be warrantied for the big guy.

I personally think that $2000 is enough money for a frame that the OP should both get a bike that is built for his weight AND is warrantied to do just that. Maybe off the shelf is not a good solution - a custom frame made for his weight, with a good warranty, would make more sense than experimenting with new technology and thin promises.

Calfee makes custom carbon bikes for heavy riders. I'd see what they have to say. And maybe think about something in Ti from Lynskey, too.


----------



## garden_hero1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for everyones prompt responses. Reading them I feel the Bianchi riding community love their bikes. 

With the Infinito being 1100 g I was hoping it was a stronger frame. I know the warranty timeframe doesn't answer all durability issues but it is reassuring if they are prepared to risk a lifetime warranty. However I did in particular like the comment about manufacturers defects showing up within 2 years. 

Being an aging rider (48) part of having a nice bike is about exercise, health and weight. Since being knocked off the OPERA 18 months ago the kg's have gone on hence the search for a replacement and the 100 kg barrier. Thanks again


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

terbennett said:


> I remember Bianchi used to have this super light steel frame years back that only had a 1 year warranty. Not sure how long those lasted but from my experience with most products (especially cars), the less problematic ones have a shorter warranty period. The longer warranteed ones that have a limited usually fail after the warrantee ends. Many manufacturers have lifetime warrantees on bicycle frames to give the buyer confidence in purchasing from them. However, those are usually the companies that seem to have frequent failures. I'm calling it as I've seen it from my own research. Trek has been having reliability woes with their OCLV frames in recent years but their customer service is stellar. They sell so many bikes that they can afford to do so. Many companies are experiencing the same thing. Sometimes I wonder that in the quest for lighterweight bikes, has durability been compromised. Maybe that 1100 gram Bianchi frame is more durable. I can't say for certain but you rarely hear of Colnagos having issues and they are not exactly lightweight compared to many other bikes out there. In fact, Colnago doesn't obsess over stuff like that. They just want it to be just light enough, stylish and durable. Bianchi might have different ownership but I am willing to bet that they are in the same frame of mind. Look at how many are out there- new and old. I've never heard of any failing. I'm sure that there are some but I've never heard of a Bianchi failing and I used to race Bianchis.


+1

I ride a 1200 gram 2011 Giant TCR Advanced frame. Bought it because of lack of issues. 
I've seen a lot of cracks with the Uber Light sub 900 gram offerings from most major companies. They are pushing the limit if you are a heavy or strong rider. 
Colnago is next on my tick list.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Go to the ongoing mega-threads concerning Litespeed & Merlin and their refusals to honor their lifetime warranties.

It might also be mentioned that Steinway, the most famous name in pianos and a company that has many pianos from the 1800's still in service, has the shortest warranty in the industry.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Mapei said:


> It might also be mentioned that Steinway, the most famous name in pianos and a company that has many pianos from the 1800's still in service, has the shortest warranty in the industry.


Good point, and one I tried to make in an earlier post of mine. For some reason, this thread keeps going on and on about the length of warranties even though the fine print is what's significant. For example, a "lifetime warranty" that excludes damage due to "racing or engaging in mass-start events similar to racing" could turn out to be worthless if you admit to having incurred the damage to your frame during a so-called shop ride.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

wim said:


> Good point, and one I tried to make in an earlier post of mine. For some reason, this thread keeps going on and on about the length of warranties even though the fine print is what's significant. For example, a "lifetime warranty" that excludes damage due to "racing or engaging in mass-start events similar to racing" could turn out to be worthless if you admit to having incurred the damage to your frame during a so-called shop ride.


This is just boogieman rhetoric. Most warranty claims people don't even ask "what were you doing when the braze-on fell off?" They just look at the bike.


Just because some companies don't feel the need to put a big warranty on their product, it doesn't prove some sort of inverse relationship. 

I don't know if y'all have been paying attention, but carbon fiber frames are not really all that mature a product - especially compared to a piano.

Lifetime frame warranties are going away - not because bikes are getting more reliable (they aren't), but because foolish consumers will look at two nearly identical bikes and purchase the one with the hotter name, instead of the better warranty. It's just more of the usual consumer suicide - paying more money for less and then bragging about it.


----------



## garden_hero1 (Dec 20, 2010)

My initial enquiry was to find out how reliable carbon Bianchi's (hopefully the Infinito) were/are. The riders I had read about, love them, but the only rider I have met (non Infinito) said he has had trouble with his frame cracking near the bottom bracket.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

To the OP - Several questions.
You say you have put the Kg's on from not riding, what is your normal weight when regularly excercising?
If your weight is normally 100Kg's would you consdier a non carbon bike? - not saying a carbon bike couldn't handle your weight - but some do have weight limits. There are high quality alternantives out there.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

garden_hero1 said:


> My initial enquiry was to find out how reliable carbon Bianchi's (hopefully the Infinito) were/are. The riders I had read about, love them, but the only rider I have met (non Infinito) said he has had trouble with his frame cracking near the bottom bracket.


May I ask what Bianchi frame that was?

I have seen two cracking Bianchi frames.
1) An XL EV4 Al cracking at the head tube. Upon inspection it was found that the head tube had not been faced before the head set had been mounted. Bike shop to blame.
2) My own 13 year old Ti Megatubo developed a crack at the rear lower water bottle mount. Not an uncommon place for an old metal frame to give in.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

Bianchi's failing? 10 years ago their reputation was a disaster because EV2s simply fell apart, demand was huge after Pantani's victories but the quality went south. Seen too many broken ones to ever consider them.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Been using the C2C, D2 Cronos, and T-Cube for a few years. No problems. The C2C has been knocked around with a few tip overs when I was first learning to use road clipless and was crashed once in a criterium. It's still kicking.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

garden_hero1 said:


> Being an aging rider (48) part of having a nice bike is about exercise, health and weight. Since being knocked off the OPERA 18 months ago the kg's have gone on hence the search for a replacement and the 100 kg barrier. Thanks again


48 is not that old. I know guys in their early to mid 60s that'll give a 20 something a run for their money anyday. You're still young. Besides, the best riders IMO are usually in their 40s and 50's check out races like the Furnace Creek 508. 508 miles in 48 hours. The people that win these type of races are usually in the 40's and 50's. Most of us younger guys don't have the discipline and experience to handle it. Experience is what it's all about.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Monty Dog said:


> Bianchi's failing? 10 years ago their reputation was a disaster because EV2s simply fell apart, demand was huge after Pantani's victories but the quality went south. Seen too many broken ones to ever consider them.


I had an EV2 fail. Seat tube cracked just above BB. Very common in the early EV2s. Bianchi fixed (or at least tried) the problem by using the structural foam inside the tubes at that area. I had a later EV2 with the foam and had no problems. These were all alum frames.

I'm not sure I would say quality went south though. Bianchi designed a super lightweight alum frame for pro racers like Pantani who weighed 125-150lbs. The 175lbers like me should have never been riding them. My seat tube snapped in half. The welds were fine.


----------



## garden_hero1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks again everyone but Bianchi Australia are refusung to bring in a size 61 Infinito. I will have to continue my search

Merry Christmas


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If granfondo-type bikes are what you're looking for the Pinarello FP series, Specialized Roubaix, and Cannondale Synapse could be alternatives.

(I chose my Infinito based on it's geometry chart and measurements I did of my dying Ti Megatubo. Bought the frame from a German web retailer and built the bike up myself.)


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Mapei said:


> Go to the ongoing mega-threads concerning Litespeed & Merlin and their refusals to honor their lifetime warranties.
> 
> It might also be mentioned that Steinway, the most famous name in pianos and a company that has many pianos from the 1800's still in service, has the shortest warranty in the industry.


 
Steinway is owned by Selmer, a very large instrument manufacturer. It's just another brand name much like Bianchi is just owned by a corporation.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Bianchi67 said:


> I had an EV2 fail. Seat tube cracked just above BB. Very common in the early EV2s. Bianchi fixed (or at least tried) the problem by using the structural foam inside the tubes at that area. I had a later EV2 with the foam and had no problems. These were all alum frames.
> 
> I'm not sure I would say quality went south though. Bianchi designed a super lightweight alum frame for pro racers like Pantani who weighed 125-150lbs. The 175lbers like me should have never been riding them. My seat tube snapped in half. The welds were fine.


Sorry for dredging an old thread. I found this information interesting. A while back I had a Columbus Bianchi replaced under its lifetime warranty. The chainstay had snapped at the rear dropout. Unfortunately, I guess, for me, the warranty replacement was an SL Lite Alloy. This frame has just failed at the BB/Seat Tube TIG weld and Bianchi provides no satisfaction and states that I no longer have my "lifetime warranty". The way the "tear" emanated from straight out of the TIG weld and around the back of the seat tube, tells me the weld was defective. This frame was in mint condition without a decal out of place.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

SilverStar said:


> The Infinito has been out for only a couple years, so I think it's really too early for any long-term durability testimonials.
> 
> That being said, I bought a Bianchi brand-new in 1983 and have put upwards of 50K miles on it. It's still going strong.


Aw cmon,that IS a Bianchi,today's Bianchis are just another piece of cheap carbon frame from Asia with the only difference that our smart italian unions put Bianchi off business forcing them to sell the whole thing to a large group from Turkey.
From what I've heard Bianchi is terrible in honoring their warranty claims here in Italy too..


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

I really do not pay any attention to a bike warranty. For the most part, it is quite rare for a frame to have problems. We all hear about bad things but the truth is that very few frames fail. There is always somebody who gets a dud. For that one dud there are tens of thousands of quality ones. I ride Colnago, not Bianchi but if I were in the market for a bike, Bianchi would be on the short list. I would have no qualms about their warranty. The law of averages says that you will never need it. If you do, it sucks and I do not mean to belittle it. It happens but not enough to lose sleep over it. I have owned Trek, Specialized, GT, Felt and Colnago bikes. One Specialized MTB frame cracked while jumping oil barrels. They did not honor the warranty and I do not fault them. I was abusing that bike. I have never had a smidgeon of a problem with any other frame. I still have 1 GT MTB from 1994. I would say the frames hold up. Even the lowest end of road bike companies rarely has a problem with the frame. Again, I am not saying that it does not happen but it is rare for the number bikes out there. I equate it to getting attacked by a shark while at the beach. It happens but not nearly as often as the press makes it seem.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Search the threads. Frame failures don't seem to pop up in the same way frequency as other makes such as Cervello. If you're not buying an under 800 gram frame that could be another vote of confidence. If you are really worried go Ti or Steel.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> Aw cmon,that IS a Bianchi,today's Bianchis are just another piece of cheap carbon frame from Asia with the only difference that our smart italian unions put Bianchi off business forcing them to sell the whole thing to a large group from Turkey.
> From what I've heard Bianchi is terrible in honoring their warranty claims here in Italy too..


The Grimaldis are based in Sweden.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> Aw cmon,that IS a Bianchi,today's Bianchis are just another piece of cheap carbon frame from Asia with the only difference that our smart italian unions put Bianchi off business forcing them to sell the whole thing to a large group from Turkey.
> From what I've heard Bianchi is terrible in honoring their warranty claims here in Italy too..


How is this story different than Canondale, Pinarello or Cervelo. 99% of carbon frame today come from Asia.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Hugely loyal to Bianchi, but they are similar to any other brand. They never enjoy taking back a product and loosing money even if it means loosing a customer. As a shop rat I have seen all kinds of failed equipment from both big and small brands. Sometimes the replacement is a factor of how well the LBS handled it with the local account executive and their relationship. I have seen 210 lb riders who are animals but super smooth and know how to ride a bike right and never had to true a wheel. I have seen 140 lb riders break every part on a bike because they don't ride them smart. Some very big frame, wheel and component brands have great warranty and customer service, everyone raves about it. My question is why do so many of their products break that they are sending out replacements every day? The magazines don't write about the constant failures of their advertisers $3000 wheels. And people will continue to buy the brands after they fail and all of their friends products have failed? Nothing is bomb proof and you can find complaints about all brands on the web, but there are some that seem a little bit better. Been riding 3 Bianchi in carbon, steel and aluminum for a long time and will continue. My 2 cents


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Good news! Bianchi USA agreed to warranty this frame after all. Working together with Back Bay Bicycle in Portland, Maine, my SL-Lite frame was returned to the distributor in California. Then they met me halfway for my cost for a complete bicycle, in my case a 2014 Intenso with 105. Kudos to Bianchi USA and Back Bay Bicycle for stepping up to effect this remediation.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

GKSki said:


> Good news! Bianchi USA agreed to warranty this frame after all. Working together with Back Bay Bicycle in Portland, Maine, my SL-Lite frame was returned to the distributor in California. Then they met me halfway for my cost for a complete bicycle, in my case a 2014 Intenso with 105. Kudos to Bianchi USA and Back Bay Bicycle for stepping up to effect this remediation.


Did it take 4 months to get them to honor their warranty? Congrats on getting this done but if you've been fighting since December then you should still be pissed.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

No. I don't look at it that way. Rather I would say Bianchi USA made this decision as a "good will" assessment. The question about whether or not I still had a warranty claim is muddled because the SL-Lite was a warranty replacement itself (I had to pitch in $136) of a Columbus SBX frame that did have a lifetime warranty. This took place in late 2001 and I never had the knowledge that the SL-Lite AL replacement frame only had a 5-year warranty.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Good to hear! Your cracked frame is exactly like mine was. It is not a bad weld since the crack is adjacent to the weld. The problem is the tubing is weakened by the heat affected zone of the weld. The tube itself is cracked. Might be poor weld practice but there is little that can be done to minimize the HAZ. The tube extends all the way to the adjacent tube with no gap. The filter weld is over the tube. That area is the most stressed on a bike. And the long term affect of those forces can break the etpptube similar to bending a soda can back and forth. That was the idea behind adding the structural foam to strengthen the area.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I broke my 1987 Bianchi frame during a normal ride. It started to crack at the FD braze-on. They replaced the frame, but it took about a year.


----------



## 499 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bianchi67 said:


> Good to hear! Your cracked frame is exactly like mine was. It is not a bad weld since the crack is adjacent to the weld. The problem is the tubing is weakened by the heat affected zone of the weld. The tube itself is cracked. Might be poor weld practice but there is little that can be done to minimize the HAZ. The tube extends all the way to the adjacent tube with no gap. The filter weld is over the tube. That area is the most stressed on a bike. And the long term affect of those forces can break the etpptube similar to bending a soda can back and forth. That was the idea behind adding the structural foam to strengthen the area.


Well you can minimize Haz. Minor preheating to warm the weld area and use a lower weld setting. Perhaps the tig was set slightly hot but there appears to be no undercut so we can discount that theory. I cant 100% tell though in the 1st pic if the crack started in the end of the weld. Sometimes this can happen as its a weak spot, at times a very small crater can be left at the end of a weld. This can be countered by leaving a touch more weld material at the end of the weld.

Also if one piece of tubing is thicker than the other, the operator should angle the tig to apply more heat to the thicker section to evenly distribute heat.


----------

